# Cases That will fit my pc?



## tcvolcomskater (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey i have an hp pavillion a530e....wondering what kind of case might fit my pc im new to modding cases and i dont know what to buy that will fit all the parts to it. :4-dontkno anyone?


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

So what you want to do is take the parts out of the pavillion and fit them in a "moddable" case ? All you really need is an ATX case. You might have a problem with the power supply from the pavillion so you should also plan on buying a new ATX (QUALITY !!!) power supply - that will be able to run all the lights and fans and what not you intend to use for modding.


----------



## tcvolcomskater (Jan 18, 2005)

thanx dude ill check it out ATX seems to make some very nice stuff :sayyes:

I wont lose any files or anything and the thing will come with instructions?


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

No you wont lose anything.
Look on www.newegg.com for computer cases...here's an example of an ATX case:

http://www.newegg.com/app/viewproductdesc.asp?description=11-133-132&DEPA=1

Your board is probably mATX so it wont fill all the slots on the back but thats normal.

I have to tell you though very very few cases come with instructions. This is a brand name case so it might - but i dont know for sure.


----------

